# Macbook won't complete startup...won't go past white screen



## tiger_fan88

In the last few days, my 13" Macbook has refused to start up; 
I press teh button and it plays the startup sound, but it won't progress any further than the white screen with the apple logo and rotating grey circle.

I have tried inserting the Install disc (1) that came with my Macbook, and run through the software & hardware tests. It repaired soemthing in the software test, but re-tested & said it was fine.

At this point, i think my only potion is to erase and re0install Mac OS 10, which is a shame, because i currently have installed 10.4.9, and my CD only has 10.4.8 (but thats not the point.)

I am also unable to back up my files...I have tried, but although _Disk Utility_ recognises that I have connected an external hard drive, I am unable to move anything on to it.

I'd really appreciate if anyone could help me get my Macbook to start up or just to back up my files!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm

You can reinstall the OS with deleting anything. But I don't remember how off the top of my head. I'll look into it and post back.


----------



## cneff

im having the same problem. but how would i go about reinstalling the program with the disk when i have a disk already in my drive. it wont let me eject it and i dont want to try prying it out. last night i let it die on its own hoping when i recharged my laptop, it would forget it was not loading and load lol.


----------



## sinclair_tm

To eject a disk, restart the Mac while holding down the mouse button, and the drive will then try to eject what ever is in it.


----------



## tiger_fan88

I've tried to go on with the install disk in and do an "archive & re-install", but i don;t have enough space on my hard drive to do that, it wants to install 15.7GB of stuff, and no options I choose will make it any less.

I'm so puzzled...i've never had any problems with my wonderful little macbook.

Nothing I try seems to work.
I've even tried restarting it in 'safe-mode' and backing up my hard drive, btu it didn't go into safe mode.


----------



## sugiravi

I have the same problem! It goes to the white screen but won't go further... any more info would be really appreciated... should I insert the Mac installation disks and try that?


----------



## Extralien

Not sure if this will help, but it's worth a try....

as you have pressed the 'on' button, hold down the 'alt' key.
This is usually used to load another OS (like windows on your partitioned disk).

It might help you actually get into your OS.


----------



## joshualevett

i'M HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM WITH MY MAC MINI, WHEN I DO GET IT PAST THE START UP SCREEN AND GO TO RE-INSTALL THE SOFTWARE IT SAYS THERE IS NO HARD DRIVE TO INSTALL THE CD TO? CAN ANYONE HELP?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Then you hard drive is bad and needs replacement.


----------



## bigmac17

sinclair_tm said:


> To eject a disk, restart the Mac while holding down the mouse button, and the drive will then try to eject what ever is in it.


I did this and it did eject the disk, but now I just get the white screen and the Apple, but no rotating grey circle. What do i do??


----------



## sinclair_tm

What kind of Mac is it?


----------



## Kevin_dbn

Sorry to jump on here but I'm having a similar issue and no sense starting a new thread.
I've got a late 08 Macbook Pro alu.
The problem started 2 weeks ago when I installed the combi update for 10.5.8.
After installation my mac would only go so far as the white logo screen and nothing further.
I've inserted the OSX disc and held 'C' when booting but it wont load the disc, I've tried selecting the CD from the options when I hold the Options (alt) button but nothing, it just gets stuck at the logo screen and the disc spins down.
I've got a time machine backup that I can restore from but I cannot get to that option.
I've got a boot camp XP partition that works fine but alas my much treasured OSX install might as well be Windows 3.1 for all it helps.

I've tried removing the Applications Enhancer by booting into single user mode (CMD+S) but even when thats loading it gets stuck on some 'Loading Kernel' and I cant get to the actual prompt.

I've tried everything I can think of.
Any onther ideas would be greatly appretiated.
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm

Okay, did you let the update finish all the way? This update should of restarted your Mac 2 or 3 times before you see the desktop, and some of those restarts could take several minuets. Once my G4 desktop finished the visible download and install, it took it over 10 minutes before I was at my desktop again. If it was interrupted durning any of those, it could wreak havoc on the system. Have you tried selecting the OS X install DVD from your Boot Camp drive?


----------



## Kevin_dbn

sinclair_tm said:


> Okay, did you let the update finish all the way? This update should of restarted your Mac 2 or 3 times before you see the desktop, and some of those restarts could take several minuets. Once my G4 desktop finished the visible download and install, it took it over 10 minutes before I was at my desktop again. If it was interrupted durning any of those, it could wreak havoc on the system. Have you tried selecting the OS X install DVD from your Boot Camp drive?


Yeh I let it run for an hour or so, it restarted the machine and i left it but got impatient after a while, previous updates had done the same thing, 10.5.6 especially and I'd left that to run overnight with no change, so I rebooted.
I've tried running the OSX install from my Boot Camp OS but it wont let me, then when I try boot off the OSX install dvd it stalls.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Sounds like you will need to visit an Apple store. They should have the tools to force it to boot OS X.


----------



## Kevin_dbn

Motherboard's apparently fried... :4-dontkno
While I was at the genius bar 3 other people came in with the same issue, not good!


----------



## carrotcairns

Hey there, I have the same problem with my Macbook too. (late 2008 version)
Last night I downloaded the recommended security updates and the new Safari update. When it finished downloading it asked me to restart my computer, so I shut down all programs and restart my Mac. But when I tried to start it up again it got stuck on the white apple screen with the spinning grey circle. I left it there for over 10 minutes hoping it would work its way back to the main desktop page, but it just kept spinning. 
I read the 'Everything Mac' booklet that came with my computer and tried all the tricks it suggested, but still nothing.
I've never had any problems with my Mac before, and was wondering if anyone figured out how to fix the problem or had some new suggestions on what the problem might be? 
Is it possible that when i downloaded the security update, I also downloaded a virus?

Thanks, 
Grace


----------



## sinclair_tm

A virus would not do this, it is not Windows. If none of the methods listed above, or in the Mac booklet work, you need to visit the Apple Store.


----------



## macthorough

START HERE: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1541

TIP: Always do a repair disk before reinstalling.
TIP: If you have no space, user another MAC in target disk mode (or have Genius Bar do it)


----------

